# Baiting history



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello OGF,

Long time member, however I've been hanging out in the fishing areas. I recently got into hunting a couple of years back through a generous friend who took me on opening day for wood ducks. Absolute game changer. 

I figured, like fishing where you start with bluegills, catfish, bullheads blah blah to learn the ropes, I would get into squirrel hunting to begin this new journey into hunting that I wish I had began years ago. 

I've been researching deer and came across an area tonight that looks promising. Obviously baiting is not allowed, but I'm curious on the history of the law. When did baiting become illegal on public land and why?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Not quite sure when the law started… But I would say it's fairly obvious why it's a law


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I might be wrong here but at one time I believe baiting was illegal in all of Ohio. When they passed legal baiting quite awhile back it was only for private land. Seems like I remember all baiting to be illegal when I was a kid just starting to deer hunt.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Legal baiting is fairly new to Ohio. As for why it’s illegal on public land, I would have to say because it would/could change the land. Mineral licks would cause erosion and any other bait could become nuisance. A pile of corn or apples would draw all kinds of critters including more people. It’s illegal to manipulate anything on public land, rocks, trees, flowers, soil etc. This includes penetrating trees with steps or bow hangers.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Since you mentioned baiting…
FYI
To All: rules and Regs.

Page 12: 
DSA RULES INCLUDE:
 The placement of or use of bait (salt, minerals, or any food) to attract or feed deer within the Disease Surveillance Area (DSA) boundaries is prohibited, as is the hunting of deer by the aid of bait.

This applies to Wyandot, part of Marion and part of Hardin counties.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Same law they had last year for Holmes County. They do not want deer congregated at bait piles, mineral licks, etc. that were known areas of CWD and other diseases. Now they have removed Holmes Co area and changed to the other counties above.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

And the bunch responsible for chronic wasting disease being introduced to Ohio suffer no consequences... Sigh...


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

If you “beat feet” and cover enough ground on some of our larger PHA’s, you just might find a “State Planted Food Plot”. I’ve actually found a couple in NEO while “way back”(from parking areas!) while pheasant hunting on public lands. Mostly radishes, some corn. These were already “torn up” by the local wild quadrapeds when found in late Fall. Not sure if such ‘planted areas’ constitute “baiting” or not however, but thought this strange(obviously done by the DNR, Kudos to them)!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Planted is not baiting


----------



## Rainbow Record (Jul 13, 2012)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Planted is not baiting


Well that’s debatable for instance when I put my shrubs and flowers in around my house I didn’t put those in for the deer to eat but they came and they ate them and I didn’t shoot them so that’s “NOT” baiting but if you plant a specific field or area with deer attacked vegetation or grain with the intent to hunt over it I’m sorry but in my opinion that’s “BAITING”. You planted it to specifically kill a deer over it 
IMO


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Not interested in opinions. Thought the OP asked about Ohio’s laws.


----------



## Rainbow Record (Jul 13, 2012)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Not interested in opinions. Thought the OP asked about Ohio’s laws.


It’s still BAITING


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

No it’s not baiting.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Rainbow record is right. In his opinion it is baiting. He didn't say it was the laws opinion. Just his. Which is fine. 
I would argue that a lot more deer live and survive off of those planted crops then the very few that get shot off of them. But that is just my opinion. lol
I do put out a bunch of corn and apples starting in October and continue to do so thru out the bow season into winter. And I put a camera on it, just to see what kind of bucks and how many does come into it. I never hunt around the pile. Not that it would be wrong, I just don't


----------



## Rainbow Record (Jul 13, 2012)

Bluewalleye said:


> Rainbow record is right. In his opinion it is baiting. He didn't say it was the laws opinion. Just his. Which is fine.
> I would argue that a lot more deer live and survive off of those planted crops then the very few that get shot off of them. But that is just my opinion. lol
> I do put out a bunch of corn and apples starting in October and continue to do so thru out the bow season into winter. And I put a camera on it, just to see what kind of bucks and how many does come into it. I never hunt around the pile. Not that it would be wrong, I just don't


Thanks Bluewalleye I don’t have anything against any of it I’ve hunted deer over corn, apples ,food plots and in the hardwood timber unbaited watching runs and funnels I was just stating if you plant it or broadcast it (baiting) it’s not like hunting a natural hardwood lot with nothing but browse or acorns. Baiting or food plots increase your chances of seeing deer dramatically because you put it there to harvest deer
(If you hunt over it)


----------

